# IMA, battery, and Check engine light on.



## it help (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok, I have a 06 honda Civic and it has the Check engine light, the IMA, and the Battery light on

I have read that the Hybrids do have these issues but that's usually in the early years. I have had this for a while now with over 80K miles on it and No issues til now

does anyone have any idea why what would cause this issue and what i can do to resolve it


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

have someone connect scan tool & read code


----------



## it help (Aug 25, 2010)

already tried that

the problem is they are unable to get a reading because this car has a IDC pluge instead of an OBD II plug.

I have asked the Dealer ship and he tells me that they are both the same.

the physical shape is the same but when you plug the scaner in, it fails to read it.

I have already tried a few different scanners.

My last option is to just Pay the dealer and arm and leg to get this fixed.


----------

